# CUBE Elite C:62 - Sitzrohr schnalzt



## bronks (21. Mai 2017)

Hi!

Ich habe hier ein Elite C:62. Irgendwo um die Sattelklemme herum knackt, knarzt und kloggt es. Je nach Strecke lärmt es auch mal gerne bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Wenn ich vom Radl absteige und die Sattelstütze nach vorne ziehe, dann knallt es laut und man spürt es bis zum Lenker. Das gelärme habe ich mit der originalen Carbonstütze, wie auch einer Thomson Elite.

Liegt es am Rahmen, an der Schnellspannerklemme oder dem groben und gelgebundenen Scheuerpulver, welches von Werk aus ins Sitzrohr geschmiert wird?

Hattet Ihr das im Neuzustand auch? Habt Ihr es weggebracht? Wenn ja, dann wie?

Danke! 

Bronks


----------



## Vincy (21. Mai 2017)

Geräusche können verschiedene Ursachen haben, zB Spiel im Sitzrohr, ungenügende Mindesteinstecktiefe, lose Sattelklemme, loser Sattel.
Geh zu deinem Händler, aus deiner Beschreibung wird man nicht ganz schlau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (21. Mai 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Geräusche können verschiedene Ursachen haben, zB Spiel im Sitzrohr, ungenügende Mindesteinstecktiefe, lose Sattelklemme, loser Sattel.


Ja OK. Einstecktiefe mit 20 cm sollte ausreichend sein. Das Sitzrohr passt saugend zu beiden Stützen. Den Sattel schließe ich mal aus, da ich es mit einem Ruck an der Stütze provozieren kann.

Lose Klemme: Die Stütze sinkt nicht ein. Soll ich sie trotzdem noch fester anknallen?

Ich habe vorhin mit Dynamics Montagepaste an der Stütze getestet. Lärmt immer noch. Macht es Sinn, die Klemme von innen  damit zu beschmieren? Eher nicht, oder? Fett an die Klemme?



Vincy schrieb:


> Geh zu deinem Händler, aus deiner Beschreibung wird man nicht ganz schlau.


Ach komm, sei doch nicht so ...


----------



## Milarepa (22. Mai 2017)

Hi,
ich hatte ähnliches bei meinem Cube GTC Rahmen. Fing mit Klacken etc. an. Bei näherem Hinsehen habe ich einen Riss im Sitzrohr entdeckt (ging bis Innenseite durch), Garantie leider schon abgelaufen. Mal mit Lampe und Lupe die innenseite des Sitzrohrs untersuchen. 

VG


----------



## bronks (27. Mai 2017)

Milarepa schrieb:


> ... Bei näherem Hinsehen habe ich einen Riss im Sitzrohr entdeckt (ging bis Innenseite durch), Garantie leider schon abgelaufen. Mal mit Lampe und Lupe die innenseite des Sitzrohrs untersuchen ...


Danke. Es ist bereits das vierte von vier Cuberädern, welche schon im Neuzustand kaputt waren.


----------



## Milarepa (27. Mai 2017)

Moin,
das heißt, Du hast auch einen Riß im Rahmen? Stell doch mal nen Photo rein.

Vier defekte CUBE NeuRahmen, dass muss man auch erstmal hinbekommen. Hört sich an wie schlechte Endkontrolle- KaiZen lautet das Stichwort.

Bei Carbonrahmen sollte man auch eher keinen Schnellspanner nehmen, da man die Drehmomente nicht kontrollieren kann. 4-5Nm sollte man nicht überschreiten, weil es einem der Carbon Rahmen krumm nehmen könnte. Wenn die Sattelstütze zu leicht reinrutscht, sollte man auch die Toleranz der Stütze mal nachmessen. Je kleiner die Stütze im Durchmesser, umso mehr wird das Sitzrohr durch die höheren Klemmkräfte belastet.

VG


----------



## bronks (30. Mai 2017)

Milarepa schrieb:


> das heißt, Du hast auch einen Riß im Rahmen?  ... Vier defekte CUBE NeuRahmen, dass muss man auch erstmal hinbekommen.


Nene das heißt nur, dass das Rad einfach nicht fuktionierend bei mir ankam und ich Einzelteile zur Reparatur schicken durfte. Die Rahmen sind erst später gebrochen oder wurden durch hirnverbrannt verlegte Schaltzüge zerschnitten. Bei einem von den vier Rädern ist nicht der Rahmen gebrochen, sondern das Tretlagergehäuse war so schief, dass mir die Kurbel am Lager eingelaufen ist.

Ich habe mit diesem Radl auch die 3te, im Neuzustand und in Folge, kaputte Rock Shox Gabel bekommen. Da kommt man sich langsam schon etwas veralbert vor.



Milarepa schrieb:


> Bei Carbonrahmen sollte man auch eher keinen Schnellspanner nehmen, da man die Drehmomente nicht kontrollieren kann. 4-5Nm sollte man nicht überschreiten, weil es einem der Carbon Rahmen krumm nehmen könnte.


Klare Sache, aber sowas wissen nur wir hier im IBC. Die Radlhersteller und deren schlaue Designer haben davon wohl keine Ahnung.


----------



## bronks (4. Juni 2017)

Ich habe die Klemme etwas fester angezogen. Jetzt knackt und knarzt es etwas weniger. Wie fest darf man den die Schnellspannerklemme schließen? Ich konnte nirgendwo genaue Angaben dazu finden, wieviele Ziegelsteine ich zum schließen auf den Hebel legen soll. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es eine wertige Klemme wäre, welche gleichmäßig und geschmeidig schließt ...

Je mehr ich mich mit dem Radl beschäftige, desto fragwürdiger und undurchdachter erscheinen viele Details bzw. das gesamte Rad. Sowas sollte in der Klasse "Super Competition Racing" und bei dem Preis eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Milarepa (4. Juni 2017)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich habe die Klemme etwas fester angezogen. Jetzt knackt und knarzt es etwas weniger. Wie fest darf man den die Schnellspannerklemme schließen? Ich konnte nirgendwo genaue Angaben dazu finden, wieviele Ziegelsteine ich zum schließen auf den Hebel legen soll. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es eine wertige Klemme wäre, welche gleichmäßig und geschmeidig schließt ...
> 
> Je mehr ich mich mit dem Radl beschäftige, desto fragwürdiger und undurchdachter erscheinen viele Details bzw. das gesamte Rad. Sowas sollte in der Klasse "Super Competition Racing" und bei dem Preis eigentlich nicht sein.



Die Festigkeit des Schnellspanner sollte sich daran orientieren, ob die Sattelstütze fest ist, sich nicht mehr drehen läßt oder nach unten rutsch- dann ist es fest genug. 
Ob es knarzt oder nicht, sollte nicht der Maßstab für das festziehen sein. Dann ist etwas anderes falsch.

Nochmal alles reinigen, Carbon Paste drauf und wenns unbedingt ne Klemme sein muss, dann mit Gefühl anziehen, Hilfsmittel oder Superkräfte sollten nicht zum Einsatz kommen.
Vielleicht auch mal das Sattelgestell reinigen und prüfen, kann auch solche Geräusch machen.
VG


----------



## bronks (5. Juni 2017)

Milarepa schrieb:


> Nochmal alles reinigen, Carbon Paste drauf und wenns unbedingt ne Klemme sein muss, dann mit Gefühl anziehen, Hilfsmittel oder Superkräfte sollten nicht zum Einsatz kommen ...


Ich hab es schon mehrmals geputzt und wieder zusammengebaut. Hilft alles nichts. Ich ahne jetzt schon, dass ich bald einen Bruch haben werde. Ich spule schnell mal 2000 km und ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher ...

Das Radl war ein spontaner Lustkauf. Es tut mir schon seit dem 2ten Tag leid, dass ich es mir überhaupt gekauft habe. Von meinem SuperBow Worldcup war ich in die Richtung verwöhnt, dass bei einem Radl dieser Preisklasse, alles paßt. Auch bei den ganze Anbauteilen sieht es eher danach aus, wie wenn jemand einfach nur die Werkstatt aufgeräumt hätte. Es macht nicht den Eindruck, dass sich ein Designer wirklich dazu Gedanken gemacht hätte, wie jemand der sich sich, mit Grund, einen 23" Rahmen kauft, auf dem Teil sitzen und fahren soll. 

Es muß nicht unbedingt eine Schnellspannerklemme sein. An dem Radl, welches  € 3500 UVP kostet, war dieses ungeeignete Teil schon dran, welches beim Radlverramscher für € 3,90 verkauft wird.


----------



## bronks (5. Juni 2017)

Milarepa schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal das Sattelgestell reinigen und prüfen, kann auch solche Geräusch machen.


Wenn ich das Radl am Oberrohr halte und an der Sattelstütze reisse, dann schnalzt es. Irgendwo im Sitzrohr wird das Problem wohl liegen.

Ich schau mal, ob ich irgendwo eine passende Mutter finde, dann ziehe ich die Sattelklemme mit dem DreMo an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (13. Juni 2017)

Letztendlich lag der Grund darin, dass die originale Klemme um fast 2 mm zu hoch oder der die Kante am Sitzrohr nicht tief genug. Ist ja egal, aber ein Radl für UVP 3400 sollte nicht so aussehen, wie wenn jemand einfach mal schnell die Werkstatt aufgeräumt hätte.


----------



## Milarepa (15. Juni 2017)

Wenn alles nichts hilft, kann man mit dieser Klemmer die Kräfte sehr gut verteilen. Oben wird die Stütze geklemmt und unten das Sitzrohr (und damit indirekt auch die Sattelstütze). 
An Bronks: hast Du jetzt eine neue Klemme und knarzt diese jetzt mit 5NM Anzugsmoment nicht mehr? Welche Klemme ist das den jetzt?
VG


----------



## bronks (15. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ruhe.  Ich habe eine billige TAQ33-Klemme für € 5 vom Bikedealer nebenan geholt. Die ist 11,2 mm hoch. Die Kante von Sitzrohr liegt in meinem Fall wenige zehntel Milimeter unter der Klemme. Ich habe noch keine 5 NM drauf. Den Dremo habe ich auf 5 NM eingestellt und handwarm angezogen ohne dass es geknackt hätte.


----------



## Iron-Mike (16. Juni 2017)

Milarepa schrieb:


> Wenn alles nichts hilft, kann man mit dieser Klemmer die Kräfte sehr gut verteilen. Oben wird die Stütze geklemmt und unten das Sitzrohr (und damit indirekt auch die Sattelstütze).
> An Bronks: hast Du jetzt eine neue Klemme und knarzt diese jetzt mit 5NM Anzugsmoment nicht mehr? Welche Klemme ist das den jetzt?
> VG






@Milarepa 

Wie heisst die Sattelklemme? Bei meinem Reaction GTC SL knarzt die Sattelstütze auch bei warmen Temperaturen und ich würde es gerne mal mit der Klemme probieren.


----------



## Milarepa (16. Juni 2017)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> @Milarepa
> 
> Wie heisst die Sattelklemme? Bei meinem Reaction GTC SL knarzt die Sattelstütze auch bei warmen Temperaturen und ich würde es gerne mal mit der Klemme probieren.



Ist eine KCNC SC13 Twin Clamp, kostet ca. €30.-


----------



## Hellracer88 (29. März 2019)

Bei mir das gleiche habe den Cube eliteC62 rahmen gehabt von 2016. Das sattelrihr war stark eingerissen obwohl es nicht zu fest angezogen war. Jetzt habe ich nach 3 Jahren einen Austausch Rahmen erhalten. 
Cube eliteC68 SL von 2017. 

Nach nur 90 km ist wieder das Sattelrohr eingerissen. So wie es scheint hat Cube hier Massive Probleme. Kleme wurde mit 5.5nm angezigen. 

Habe cube geschrieben bin gespannt auf die Antwort .Kann ja nicht sein nach 90 km ein Riss hier die bilder dazu das mit dem weißen lack ist der neue Rahmen und hat unten rexhts beim kreis eine starke Vorwölbung 

Bin echt total enttäuscht von Cube Rahmen war definitiv der letzte. Steige beim naxhsten Bike auf Radon um ( jaeluse Rahmen sollen gut was wegstecken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milarepa (30. März 2019)

Hi,
es ist schade, das Cube Carbon Rahmen hier eine Schwachstelle haben. Hier sollte man sich was einfallen lassen oder es sich bei den Mitbewerbern ansehen, wie es dort gelöst wurde. Vielleicht liest hier ein Cube Mitarbeiter mit und bezieht mal Stellung.
Am weißen Rahmen kann ich so recht keinen Riss erkennen?!


----------



## Hellracer88 (31. März 2019)

erkennen kann man es schlecht auf dem foto aber man kann es sehen wenn man davor steht und richtig gut spüren wenn man drüber fährt mit dem finger. Ich bin gespannt ob mir jetzt cube wieder einen neuen rahmen geben wird der weiße ist ja der Austausch Rahmen.
Sollten Sie sich weigern werde ich Rechtlich vorgehen. Zahle e schon viel zu lange meinen Rechtschutz umsonst.
Aber wäre enteuschend wenn sie es nicht einsehen würden.

Der Händler meinte zu mir das es keine Garantie gibt auf den Austausch Rahmen. 
Den werde ich Montag mal einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## Hellracer88 (31. März 2019)

Normalerweise wenn was getauscht wird hat man doch auf das getauschte Teil Garantie, so kenne ich das.


----------



## Milarepa (31. März 2019)

Für ein getauschtes Produkt fängt die Garantiezeit nicht neu an, sondern es gilt die Garantie ab Kaufzeitpunkt (3 Jahre bei Cube für Carbon glaube ich).
Ich glaube aber, dass man mit einer gewissen Kulanz bei Cube rechnen kann, wenn man nett mit denen im Gespräch ist. Die wollen auch keine negative Publicity.

Ich habe meinen Defekt übrigens damals selber repariert. 2 Layer Carbonlaminat extra außen rum, hält super seitdem. s. Photo.

Jedenfalls sollte CUBE bei der Sattelklemmung mal etwas Gehirnschmalz investieren.


----------



## Hellracer88 (31. März 2019)

War beim ersten Rahmen 3 monate aiserhalb der Garantie und sie haben mir den c68 rahmen als Austausch gegeben. 

Aber der Austausch Rahmen ist erst 2 Wochen alt. Das kann es doch nicht sein. 

Finde das sie mir einen neuen Rahmen geben sollten


----------



## Andi711 (20. Mai 2019)

Hellracer88 schrieb:


> War beim ersten Rahmen 3 monate aiserhalb der Garantie und sie haben mir den c68 rahmen als Austausch gegeben.
> 
> Aber der Austausch Rahmen ist erst 2 Wochen alt. Das kann es doch nicht sein.
> 
> Finde das sie mir einen neuen Rahmen geben sollten


Servus zusammen,
Das besagte Problem kenne ich auch zur Genüge. Bei mir fing es mit dem Cube GTC reaction 2012 an. Habe richtig Geld in dieses Bike investiert... auf Rohloff umrüsten lassen... ca. 6 Monate nach dem Kauf ging es mit dem Knarzen los... dann wurde der erste Rahmen ausgetauscht, weil Risse im Carbon waren. Kurze Zeit später wieder Risse, wieder Rahmentausch. Nach dem 3. Mal Risse im Rahmen hat Cube bei mir angefragt, ob ich mit einem Alurahmen zufrieden wäre... ich hab zusgesagt... doch dann das Fahrrad verkauft. Ich fahre seit 2017 ein Cube Elite c62 pro Carbon. Jetzt fängt der Ärger von vorne an... Knarzen bei warmen Temperaturen.... ich habe den Rahmen i. Sattelstützenbereich auf Risse kontrolliert. Scheint alles gut zu sein. Deshalb probiere ich es jetzt mit der "doppelten Sattelklemme. Vielleicht hilft es ja... was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist: warum verkauft cube Carbonräder, die mit einem Schnellspanner ausgestattet sind, wenn man nur mit 4 Nm die Sattelklemmen anziehen darf....? Ich meine man hat doch die Nm nicht im Urin... sondern im Drehmomentschlüssel.... dass Cube mit der Qualität ihrer Produkte nachgelassen hat, scheint t doch zu stimmen. Das war leider auch mein letztes Cube....


----------



## Milarepa (20. Mai 2019)

Interessant ist, dass bei den neueren Rahmen die Schlitze am Sattelrohr um 90% verestzt wurden und damit seitlich sind. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber auch ein Toleranzproblem. Je nach Innenmaß wird das Sattelrohr mehr oder weniger durch die Klemmung nach innen gebogen.

Knarzen kann natürlich auch mal vom Tretlager/Steuersatz oder Sattel kommen.

Ich finde es schon mal gut, dass man sich hier über solche Fehler austauschen kann, um beim Hersteller nicht zum bedauerlichen Einzelfall erklärt zu werden.
Mein 2012er GTC hat übrigens kein Knarzen od ähnliches entwickelt und dass bei meinem fast 3 stelligen Gewicht. Carbon Flicken hält auch immer noch.


----------



## Andi711 (20. Mai 2019)

Knarzen kann natürlich auch mal vom Tretlager/Steuersatz oder Sattel kommen.

Mal eine dumme Frage in die Runde: woran könnte denn das Knarzen im Steuersatz liegen?


----------



## Rockside (22. Mai 2019)

Zuwenig Fett drauf?

Knarrzen vom Tretlagerbereich her kann auch durch einen zu lose angeschraubten linken Kurbelarm kommen. Bei der 8000er: 12-14 Nm.


----------



## Milarepa (23. Mai 2019)

Andi711 schrieb:


> Knarzen kann natürlich auch mal vom Tretlager/Steuersatz oder Sattel kommen.
> 
> Mal eine dumme Frage in die Runde: woran könnte denn das Knarzen im Steuersatz liegen?



Knarzen im Steuersatz:
Kann passieren, wenn das Lager zu trocken eingesetzt ist oder die Kugellager selber kein Fett mehr haben. Die Vorspannung der Ahead Kralle sollte auch stimmen, damit es nicht zuviel Spiel gibt (aber auch nicht zu fest)
Theoretisch kann auch die Lagerschale im Rahmen Geräusche machen.
Ich hatte es auch schon bei einem Alu Rahmen, dass innerhalb des Rahmens Metalüberstände an den geschweißten Rohrübergängen zu Knarzgeräuschen geführt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r1d3r1997 (18. Juni 2021)

Moin moin,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Rissen im Rahmen, speziell unterhalb der Sattelklemme (am Sattelrohr)? 
Rad ist Cube Elite


----------

